

Why Kolab Might Be the Best Secure Email Service Still Standing - Tsiolkovsky
http://gizmodo.com/why-kolab-might-be-the-best-secure-email-service-still-1171618005

======
frank_boyd
> Kolab's webmail service is not free, although at $10 a month, it's not very
> expensive either.

I heard that an email-only offer is in the plans and should be available end
of august/beginning of september. Expect the price to be around $5/mo.

